

Show HN: Journeys & Notes, like foursquare for commuters - jbcranshaw
http://www.journeysandnotes.com/

======
jbcranshaw
Journeys & Notes was my internship project at Microsoft Research this summer.
It's a pretty simple idea: you check-in to a trip by specifying its endpoints
and your mode of travel, and then you can leave notes behind for others to
discover along the way. It's foursquare for commuters, or maybe it's tinder
for busses, or maybe it's craigslist for paths, or secret for subways... I'm
not sure, but I like it. Let me know what you think!

